# 2014 G5 Havoc Broadhead



## Jim

The new 2014 G5 Havoc Broadhead. This looks awesome.







_This expandable, two bladed broadhead provides you with the power of G5’s Dual Trap blade retention system. Its surgically precise construction and wide slice give you the ultimate advantage in the field, with a two inch cutting diameter no game is off limits.

The Dual Trap retention system incorporated into the Havoc gives you the best of both worlds. With the durability of a stainless steel collar and the reliability of an elastomeric ring, it’s like a memory foam pillow on a steel frame bed. This construction provides the perfect place to rest the razor sharp Lutz™ blades before releasing havoc.

The business end of the new Havoc broadhead utilizes two Lutz blades. From high strength steel to the Lutz proprietary grinding process makes this German sharpened metal the sharpest blades in the industry. It’s not whether you can afford to have it, it’s whether you can afford not to have it. The All New Havoc from G5 Outdoors will change the way you look at expandable broadheads for many seasons to come.

SPECS:

2” Cutting Diameter
Available in 100 Grain Only
.030” Stainless Steel Lutz™ Blades
100% Steel Tough
Dual Trap™ Blade Retention System
Cut-On Contact Design
Replacement Blades Available_


----------



## JMichael

I've never tried a 2 blade head, what sort of price range do these have. I bought some NAP Spitfire mechanical broadheads several years ago and have been using them every since with good results. I have been considering NAP's new MAXX design and was thinking about trying them next season.


----------



## Jim

I used (Practiced) with the same ones you did…The NAP Spitfires. I will try these at some point.


----------



## JMichael

Well I googled them to see what they're going for but the pic that came up for it doesn't look like the pic you posted Jim. And they are proud of them at $15 each. I think I'll still with NAP but I will probably get a 3 head set of the Spitfire MAXX and try them out. If I don't do that I'll have to at least buy new blades for my current Spitfires.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Looks like a Rage copy.


----------



## lovedr79

it does look like a rage! I will stick to my rage 3 blades


----------



## JMichael

How are the blades held/kept in their retracted position on the rage 3 blade mechanical? Does it use and sort of rubber (o-ring etc.)? That's one of the features I love about the Spitfire is that you don't have to keep buying o-rings or rubber bands.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=338251#p338251 said:


> JMichael » Yesterday, 9:56 pm[/url]"]How are the blades held/kept in their retracted position on the rage 3 blade mechanical? Does it use and sort of rubber (o-ring etc.)? That's one of the features I love about the Spitfire is that you don't have to keep buying o-rings or rubber bands.



Rage uses o-ring but they also have the Shock Collar now that will fit all their heads. I believe the new Rage Hypodermic comes with the shock collar and not o-rings. I rarely lose an o-ring with the rage, more likely to damage blades from pass troughs into the ground or hitting bone.


----------



## lovedr79

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=338279#p338279 said:


> RiverBottomOutdoors » 09 Jan 2014, 14:27[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=338251#p338251 said:
> 
> 
> 
> JMichael » Yesterday, 9:56 pm[/url]"]How are the blades held/kept in their retracted position on the rage 3 blade mechanical? Does it use and sort of rubber (o-ring etc.)? That's one of the features I love about the Spitfire is that you don't have to keep buying o-rings or rubber bands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rage uses o-ring but they also have the Shock Collar now that will fit all their heads. I believe the new Rage Hypodermic comes with the shock collar and not o-rings. I rarely lose an o-ring with the rage, more likely to damage blades from pass troughs into the ground or hitting bone.
Click to expand...



Same here. Blades get mangled up here in the mtns on pass through, wash and replace blades. Good to go again. Been using the same three for years now. Gone through many replacement blades


----------



## panFried

I use rage 2 blade. Cutts 2" entry and 2+" exit on pass thru. Awesome broad head.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Gave the NAP Killzone a try this year. It's a 2 blade, 2 inch diameter, rear deploying head. I love the Rage 2 blade. I have never even come close to losing a deer with it. With that being said, I won't be going back to Rage. That says a lot about the Killzone.

What sold me was that the Killzone does not open in your quiver if you snag a branch or something like that and the blades are much more durable. I've put 2 deer and 2 coons down with the Killzone. Highly recommend trying them.


----------



## Jim

What Bow are you shooting these days?


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Jim said:


> What Bow are you shooting these days?



I'm shooting a Mathew's Heli-m. 28" draw. Set to about 65#. Waiting to shoot the new Mathew's No Cam HTR. Won't be getting rid of my Heli-m anytime soon I don't think. The new Hoyt Nitrum looks nice too.


----------



## PA Delaware Fisher

I shot the g5 mechanicals when they first came out and in 2 weeks shot 2 trophy buck and did not recover either. The first one was at 33 yards and had a clean pass threw. I was holding a bloody arrow and only 1 out of the 3 blades opened!!!!! NO BLOOD TRAIL NO NOTHING!!! Second buck was about 10 days later. Shot it at 25 yards CLEAN PASS THREW and again only one blade opened! (I think it has to do with them clips that hold the blades in) When in doubt back out! I let it sit over night went back with my buddy the next morning and tracked specs of blood for 5 miles!!! Came up to a creek and lost the blood trail.. Rage 2 blade are the only mechanicals I trust. Never had a malfunction or lost a deer with them. Everyone is prob thinking it was shooter error but i practice at 40 yards and shoot almost every day. Before work ill send a couple on my days off i send a few just to keep me on point. That is just my story about them. I have a friend who used em for a season and loved them then again another friend tried em and had the same outcome as me.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

PA Delaware Fisher said:


> Everyone is prob thinking it was shooter error but i practice at 40 yards and shoot almost every day. .



I think more folks are thinking did he say "5 mile" long track? haha.


----------



## PA Delaware Fisher

We GPSed where i shot em and the track to the creek. 5 miles. Took almost all day. Spotty drips nothing more. No doubt he died but couldn't pick up a trail after the creek. Moral of the story is them broadheads suck..


----------



## panFried

Alright Jim... Santa brought me the latest and greatest! As stated earlier, I have been very pleased with the Rage 2 Blade broadheads. So this is the newest version of the Rage 2 blade using the collars. Also I noticed how much smaller the broadhead is compared to the original. I'll give them a shot this weekend with full review. Merry Christmas Tinboats!


----------



## lovedr79

My buddy loves the hyperdermic rages. I have been using the original 3 blade for years now and love them


----------



## Jim

Looking forward to the review.

Thanks!
Jim


----------



## panFried

Well guys and gals, I never had a shooter in the final days of bow season to give a full review of the Rage Hypodermic broad heads, but I can give you a partial review. First off I do like the collar setting on the Hypodermic much better than the original o-ring design. 






With the new Hypodermic, you can see below the blade nocs have a more pronounced grip, and the collar really hangs onto those new hooks.






I can not tell you how many times I had to reposition the blades on my original rage broad heads after bumping the arrow across something or how fast the O-ring wore out. I think if you look closely at the first pic, you can actually see dry rot in the O-Ring. And that's the second one. Anyways, I put the collar design to the test last weekend using natural brush pile as a field blind. I can not tell you how pleased I was to notice how the broad head stayed closed after hooking it on sticks and thorns. I just hope when I whack a deer it doesn't stay closed. Below I attached a comparison shot (_red arrows denote where the arrow shaft touches the broad head_), and as you can see the collar design uses the arrow shaft to lock it into position, and you can see the collar has a slotted design, so during penetration it will open. The original design only relies on the O-Ring to hold the blades in place.




I think Im going to try bow hunting a coyote from my field stand and if I score, Ill post the results, otherwise well have to wait until next season. I hope this helps, and as always good hunting!


----------



## Jim

Wow! Thanks so much for the initial review. Very cool man.


----------

